# Sekanice



## milford (Mar 29, 2018)

Anyone have any recipes they can share?  I've tried the internet and only found 2 that look right. (My wife and I made this once over 10 yrs ago). Neck bones and carrots doesn't sound right on some of these recipes.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ve never heard of Sekanice. Could I gently suggest that when you ask questions like these, you give a bit more info? Perhaps what area of the world it’s from, or what, more common, dish it resembles.

I did a google search, and got a whole page of recipes for Sekanice. https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=CRS9WuG7G4m6jwPi1q3oDA&q=what+os+sekanice&oq=what+os+sekanice&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.3...3013.19248..20523...10....137.2672.8j17..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-hp.....3..0j35i39j0i131j0i30j0i5i30j0i10j33i160.m6wJwfj2iaQ%3D
I don’t know which if any appeal to you, but if you find a good one, please let us know. Happy Easter!


----------

